# Swordfish???



## tylercaptin (Aug 7, 2009)

Where should I go to get swordfish, and maybee some blackfin tuna?:banghead


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Blackfin are in as close as the Edge.



If you want Broadbill, you need to be in deep water so you're looking at the Spurr (closest chance).


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

hell the spur is still kinda shallow but i bet theres been swords caught there before


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (8/9/2009)*hell the spur is still kinda shallow but i bet theres been swords caught there before


Yeah I imagine one or two have been caught there over the years...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have been fortunate to catch a good number of swords in the northern gulf. For me the two best spots have always been the spur and the steps, with the steps being my favorite. The area of the steps is a larger area to drift and being in sight of Petronius is kind of comforting as well as the twin spans which make for a late afternoon jig fest if you want.



a red dyed squid on a jobu hook with 300# wind on leader, one at 100, 200 and 300 feet. 1-3 lbs of lead, LP light, balloon as float with glow sticks taped on top should get the job done.



MScontender


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (8/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon89 (8/9/2009)*hell the spur is still kinda shallow but i bet theres been swords caught there before
> ...


Hahaha, just one or two .:letsdrink


----------

